# a formal introduction



## ShawnP (Feb 21, 2016)

well since i haven't introduced myself first before i began to post, i think a formal introduction is in order.

i was in the middle of writing a brief history of my experiences in MAs but another member swayed me to not complete this.

hi, my name is Shawn. im happy i found this site.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 21, 2016)

Howdy Shawn. Welcome to MT!


----------



## ShawnP (Feb 21, 2016)

thank yo, if you have questions or wish to know more, don't be afraid to PM me.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi Shawn,
Welcome to MT. Overall a great group of individuals. Several here highly experienced people in their respective fields of study who gladly share their experiences and perspectives to those who are respectful and open to benefitting from their knowledge.


----------



## ShawnP (Feb 21, 2016)

Thank you Danny T, im always open for new things.


----------



## Steve (Feb 21, 2016)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## ShawnP (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks Steve, Glad to be here.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 21, 2016)

welcome to Martial Talk


----------



## ShawnP (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks tshadowchaser


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 21, 2016)

Welcome Shawn 
Any reason you decided against it? It's always nice when talking to someone to know what their basic background is.


----------



## ShawnP (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks kempodisciple, to be honest i do not wish to stir the pot so to speak considering what just conspired, things like this tend to happen and i feel its probably best to let things be for the time being and maybe add some info in the future, there is always PMs so if anyone is actually interested we cold pursue that route.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 21, 2016)

ShawnP said:


> Thanks kempodisciple, to be honest i do not wish to stir the pot so to speak considering what just conspired, things like this tend to happen and i feel its probably best to let things be for the time being and maybe add some info in the future, there is always PMs so if anyone is actually interested we cold pursue that route.


Fair enough, just read that haha, may be a bad idea to go into more detail


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Feb 22, 2016)

Greetings Shawn, welcome to MT!


----------



## Buka (Feb 22, 2016)

Welcome aboard, Shawn.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 22, 2016)

Shawn, welcome to MT


----------



## ShawnP (Feb 22, 2016)

Thank you SahBumNimRush, Buka, and Xue Sheng, im beginning to feel welcomed now after a pretty harsh start, with that said, Xue Sheng, how is Xue pronounced? Zoo?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 22, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## ShawnP (Feb 22, 2016)

Thank you, happy to be here Brian R. VanCise.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 22, 2016)

ShawnP said:


> Thank you SahBumNimRush, Buka, and Xue Sheng, im beginning to feel welcomed now after a pretty harsh start, with that said, Xue Sheng, how is Xue pronounced? Zoo?



Sh-way Shung, (学生) Xuéshēng means Student in Mandarin


----------



## ShawnP (Feb 22, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> Sh-way Shung, (学生) Xuéshēng means Student in Mandarin


Thanks for that, i just learned something new.


----------



## EddieCyrax (Feb 22, 2016)

Welcome.....lots of knowledge on this message board....some cray cray too....


----------



## ShawnP (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks EddieCyrax, you sound like my younger sister with the "cray cray". they said i was cray cray and i thought they meant i was crying about some thing...


----------

